# Laura Francese signs with Strother Archery



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmmm wonder what happened with Martin Archery?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

She's a pretty gal and very friendly.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

SPITFIRE said:


> hmmmm wonder what happened with Martin Archery?


One thing's for sure, Martin will need to come up with a new marketing scheme.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Martin is for sale.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Martin hasn't produced a single quality product since GRIV left.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

SPITFIRE said:


> hmmmm wonder what happened with Martin Archery?


She left Martin over a year ago...........& they still owe her $$$, and as of fairly recent they were using her image and likeness without payment or permission. Martin didn't drop her....she dropped them. 

& yes martin is for sale....been for sale quietly for a few years. 

Laura had plenty of opportunities with other bow manufacuters. But she felt the most comfortable with the Strother Archery Team. She's been shooting a strother for quite awhile now. No she didn't take the most lucrative deal, that's not what she was concerned about, if it was she would've signed on with some other company. She isn't like that at all. This really fit both parties extremely well and I think you will see a good relationship for years to come.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I think it should be a good fit for both, Strother sure could use as much endorsing as possible as they continue to produce top bows in the industry. Their women's bow, the Hope is a sweet shooter as well.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i dont know how much longer strothers is going to be around. i have heard that a large lawsuit has been filed against them. too bad.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

68w said:


> i dont know how much longer strothers is going to be around. i have heard that a large lawsuit has been filed against them. too bad.


 
Really.....?

hmmm....for what...?


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

same reason "the reign" broadhead isnt.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

a little infringement....lol


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

little bit of not paying the people who make the the risers. well over $100,000..


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

ouch...


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Not really a shocker. Martin isn't what it was back in the day before Mathews and Hoyt were big. Intact they really aren't a name at all anymore. Not sure how true any rumors about them going under are. Our archery manager here at Jays just went to a training for them last month and they seemed to be excited about the future. They also made a statement at that seminar that might surprise you. Something along the lines of "we have no interest in trying to compete with Mathews, Hoyt, or Elite. We don't want to be the company with the best advertising in the industry. We want to make the best bows in the industry." I guess they said they are fine with the amount of bows they sell each year. Sounds like a bunch of BS to me. I don't even think they are in the top 5 sellers here at the store.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I won't portray to know all the details of Martin's business practices but there's no denying the industry impact Terry, Gail and Ryan Martin have had on the archery world.

They have more patents for bows etc than anyone else save Pete Shepley last I checked.

Sorry to hear Laura made a move but wish her well with Strother.


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

68w said:


> i dont know how much longer strothers is going to be around. i have heard that a large lawsuit has been filed against them. too bad.


That is why I did not buy there bow 3.5 years ago, when I was shopping. 

Would have been great to own a bow, manufactured so close to my area, but had concerns this might happen. 

Still a great shooting bow, and after shooting almost all manufactures back in 2009 there bow ranked in the top 2 for me.

hmmmmm wonder if Laura will be moving into my area then!?


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

SlapchopKid said:


> That is why I did not buy there bow 3.5 years ago, when I was shopping.
> 
> Would have been great to own a bow, manufactured so close to my area, but had concerns this might happen.
> 
> ...


i love that they are made in jackson and put together in sandusky. every time i go to the shop i pick one up and shoot it. nice bows. who knows, maybe they will get things worked out. they might even get me out of my bowtech one day.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A lawsuit in the archery industry? Say it ain't so jack?! :lol:

Congrats to Laura on her new deal with a stellar product line. 

Good luck to Martin. (though just because a celebrity endorser has moved on and the company is for sale does not mean they are in trouble) Would be a sad day if such a company was no longer around. Think about what they've meant to the archery industry over the years.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i love their trad stuff. not big on their compounds. i would hate to see them go for sure.


----------

